
Speed up Sklearn algorithms using Cython - redaBoumahdi
https://blog.sicara.com/https-medium-com-redaboumahdi-speed-sklearn-algorithms-custom-metrics-using-cython-de92e5a325c
======
redaBoumahdi
Hi, thank you ! From my understanding, it should work the same way, I will
take a deeper look at Numba.

------
mbaha
Nice write-up !

If you don't mind me asking: have you considered using Numba to optimize your
sklearn code ?

It works wonders for vectorized code (like your distance metric function).

